# Interview Dress Code



## Eboy87 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi everyone, a search turned up some general pointers, but here's a bit more specific question. I have an interview on Wednesday at an event company (think wedding and corporate) for a position as shop tech. I'm meeting with the owner and operations manager. Are there any specific things I should be wearing? Dress pants and collared shirt? Nice jeans and black polo?


----------



## chris325 (Jul 16, 2010)

I would recommend a dress shirt, dress pants, and a matching tie. I had a similar interview a couple of weeks ago, wore that, and got the job. The tie made quite a difference. I mean, they're not going to laugh at you for overdressing, but it could be a little awkward if you underdressed. Then again, the recommended attire at my job is a black polo and nice pants, so...


----------



## coolbeam (Jul 16, 2010)

Its hot and humid in St. Louis this time of year--tank top and daisy dukes.


----------



## Footer (Jul 16, 2010)

In this industry I wear jeans and a decent collared shirt to every interview I have ever done. I'm not a tie person. I wouldn't wear a gig shirt or anything black. Nice casual is usually what I go for. Odd are the person you will be interviewing with is either a polo person or a t-shirt person.

sent from my HTC Incredible


----------



## Eboy87 (Jul 16, 2010)

coolbeam said:


> Its hot and humid in St. Louis this time of year--tank top and daisy dukes.



I said St. Louis, not Steelville.  On that note, I'm in Colorado Springs, and people are complaining about 90˚ and no humidity. They get quiet when we mention we're from St. Louis where the temperature is 96˚ with a humidity to match. 

Thanks guys. The website has photos of the staff in polos and jeans. Nice collared shirt and nice jeans is what I was thinking.


----------



## zuixro (Jul 16, 2010)

Footer said:


> In this industry I wear jeans and a decent collared shirt to every interview I have ever done. I'm not a tie person. I wouldn't wear a gig shirt or anything black. Nice casual is usually what I go for. Odd are the person you will be interviewing with is either a polo person or a t-shirt person.
> 
> sent from my HTC Incredible


 
I agree. That is what I would do, but my school insists on a dress shirt, dress pants, and a tie _MINIMUM_. I wore khakis to my presentations last year, and was told several times that that wasn't nice enough, and that I needed a full suit. I don't own a full suit, and I hope I never do. I just don't do it.


----------



## Footer (Jul 16, 2010)

zuixro said:


> I agree. That is what I would do, but my school insists on a dress shirt, dress pants, and a tie _MINIMUM_. I wore khakis to my presentations last year, and was told several times that that wasn't nice enough, and that I needed a full suit. I don't own a full suit, and I hope I never do. I just don't do it.


 
If you are applying to a position in education, wear a suit. Those people care about such things. Anything else in this industry wear one step above what you would wear any other day.

sent from my HTC Incredible


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 16, 2010)

I would recommend slacks, dress shirt, and tie. I doubt that they would be more impressed with a suit. However, in that industry they are very concerned with image. Even if you will only be working in the shop, they may still have clients come through and will want to know that you can still clean up. You also might want to think about if you might advance in the company. There are times when an employer is interviewing a candidate and assessing future potential. You could be overlooked for the position at hand if you don't look like you would fit with the company in the future. 

Dress for success. That should be one more tool in your arsenal.


----------



## MrsFooter (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm going to side with Ruin on this one. I think you should *always* dress to impress: slacks, dress shirt, tie. (Dress pants and blouse or dress for the ladies.) By doing so, you show them that you're taking this opportunity seriously. In this industry and in this economy, jobs are sometimes few and far between, and competition can be fierce; make sure that if they're going to pass you up, it's not going to be for something as silly as what you wore!

But then again, the last three interviews I've done have all been over the phone, so my dress code was a little more casual! (Pants optional.)


----------



## bishopthomas (Jul 17, 2010)

I have always been a dress pants, nice button-up shirt kind of guy for interviews. However, lately I think I'm going to step it down a notch. I have read that you want to be dressed better than other employees, but not better than the boss. In our industry that often means a step above "a tank top and daisy dukes." The past few interviews I have gone to (recently for shop tech) I have felt WAY over dressed and so I am going to be dumbing it down to khaki pants and a button up, collared t-shirt, untucked. Present yourself in a professional and intelligent way and that will compliment your "business casual" attire.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 20, 2010)

Wear a tie for all interviews. On top of all the reasons given above it shows you respect the interviewers and the company by going out of your way to dress up. The key to getting any job is to stand out. Wearing a tie is one way that is possible. No jacket required, but the tie is a must.


----------



## chris325 (Jul 20, 2010)

gafftaper said:


> Wear a tie for all interviews. On top of all the reasons given above it shows you respect the interviewers and the company by going out of your way to dress up. The key to getting any job is to stand out. Wearing a tie is one way that is possible. No jacket required, but the tie is a must.


 
Ties are great. It made a huge difference in my recent tech interview, and resulted in me looking a lot more professional (considering I'm 16, anything to make me look more mature at an interview is a plus.)


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 20, 2010)

chris325 said:


> Ties are great. It made a huge difference in my recent tech interview, and resulted in me looking a lot more professional (considering I'm 16, anything to make me look more mature at an interview is a plus.)


 Ties are especially important to younger less experienced people. They show that you aren't just some dumb kid. They think, "This kid cares enough about his appearance to wear a tie and that hopefully translates to caring about your work". Old dogs who have an impressive resume don't have to worry as much about appearance because they have a track record that you don't have.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 20, 2010)

Of course, it should go without saying, but make sure that your shirt and tie are conservative/professional. I have some ties that are just plain fun, but I'd never wear them to an interview.


----------



## erosing (Jul 20, 2010)

What shoes are you planning on wearing?

Since this is corporate/wedding world perhaps dressier shoes would be a nice touch.

Just don't wear sneakers with a tie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drmafreek (Jul 29, 2010)

You know what I love, the differences in opinions on here. It's actually kinda cool to see what everyone thinks. Now I'll toss in my 2 farthings.

I agree with those that state at the miniumum a dress shirt, slacks and decent shoes. I prefer the tie myself, mainly cause I look darn good in them, but also I do feel that it shows that I took enough time to prepare for this interview, so they know that I am serious about it. I usually dress up the first couple of classes I teach each semester. And then it's back to paint clothes in the middle of tech week. First impressions are everything, so also be prepared to answer questions. Remember, the clothing is merely a part of the interview. It's that whole talking thing that usually messes people up.


----------



## irish79 (Jul 29, 2010)

I have to agree with those that say shirt and tie with dress pants. I also just read an article (don't remember where) about wearing a watch to an interview. It said that many employers are starting to look for that. They said it shows them that you like to be on time and care about sticking to a schedule. Fewer people are wearing watches now and depending on cell phone.


----------



## GrayeKnight (Jul 29, 2010)

That makes no sense to me. (The watch/cell phone thing.) I can just as easily pull out my BlackBerry, which has my calendar on it, and check the time and my schedule in one place.

BUT, yes. I always wear a shirt/tie and dress pants/shoes to an interview. Why not? Dressing up is fun!


----------



## Anvilx (Jul 31, 2010)

The watch thing sounds like pure media hype.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 31, 2010)

I can understand the importance of the watch. However, I doubt that most people doing the hiring in this business will pay attention to it (I could be wrong). They will notice if you show up early/late/on-time for your interview with early being preferrable.


----------



## avkid (Jul 31, 2010)

Anvilx said:


> The watch thing sounds like pure media hype.


 Watch manufacturer propaganda.


----------



## Morydd (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah, I think the watch thing is not likely to make a significant difference. Especially when interviewing for a shop sort of position. I wouldn't wear a wrist watch in the shop and, for that reason (among others) I don't actually own a wrist watch. I wouldn't expect someone I was interviewing to necessarily own one either.


----------



## soundlight (Aug 1, 2010)

Shirt and tie and nice pants and shoes were what I wore to my most recent interview at an events company, which got me a job as a moving light tech. Then again, I think that the real "interview" was when I worked one of their load-outs when they were on campus for free and then gave the crew chief/project supervisor my contact info to give to HR. That "interview" after the load-out was black ETC swag shirt, black jeans, black shoes.


----------



## shiben (Aug 4, 2010)

So for the more "style conscious" of yalls, French Cuffs on the gentlemen or no? If yes, what kind of cuff links are your favorite? My personal favorite paris are silver skulls and silver penguins. Have a couple others in gold and various stones, but the plain silver I think looks the nicest.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Aug 4, 2010)

Personally, I've always been a nice jeans and dress shirt guy, with no tie. With rock and roll stuff I am more concerned about over dressing and looking like I don't belong. I could be totally off base, but if you are interviewing with a rock and roll guy in a t-shirt you don't want to be in a suit. 

Then again, I think the situation dictates a lot. If you are interviewing with an HR person I think it makes more sense to dress up than if you are interviewing with the head of the shop or whatever. 

//just my 2 cents.

Who are you interviewing with? Spark? ITC? Exclusive? Logic?


----------



## DaveySimps (Aug 7, 2010)

shiben said:


> So for the more "style conscious" of yalls, French Cuffs on the gentlemen or no? If yes, what kind of cuff links are your favorite? My personal favorite paris are silver skulls and silver penguins. Have a couple others in gold and various stones, but the plain silver I think looks the nicest.


 
I love my french cuff shirts. I have a wide variety of cuff links, including the compass / thermometer ones. For an interview I would stick with something more timeless though like my monogrammed ones, that match my watch and tie tack. I have also been cliche and worn my comedy / tragedy set, and have received compliments on them.

~Dave


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 20, 2010)

DaveySimps said:


> I have a wide variety of cuff links... I have also been cliche and worn my comedy / tragedy set, and have received compliments on them.


 
That's a great strategy. Having served on several hiring committees, it's so critical to set yourself apart from the rest of the crowd as something memorable. Comedy/tragedy cuff links is a great example of a way to do it. Wearing cuff links shows you take the job seriously and respect the people hiring you enough to go the extra mile and dress up. Several people will apply for the job, and more than one will dress nicely, but the comedy/tragedy links are unique. People on the committee will remember you as "the guy with the cuff links". If "the guy with the cuff links" also has a good resume, he's in much better shape than the guy who just wore his Dockers and a polo shirt. All this said be careful, because you don't want to stand out in a way that makes you seem like a freak that won't fit in at the employer.


----------

